# WSM vs everything else



## Cliff H. (Mar 22, 2006)

Up until now I have refused to cook on anything but the "big boy" offset smoker or something of that nature.  The Idea of cooking on something like a WSM just made me think of scuba diving in the kiddie pool.  But now thanks to you guys I am considering one.  

Just thought you shoul know HA!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 22, 2006)

Cliff go for it!  You definitely won't regret getting a WSM.  Offsets are great, especially if you like tending to fires.  But if you like the "set it and forget it" ability, the WSM is what you need!  You can get a surprisingly good amount of food on the WSM too, so don't let the size fool you!


----------



## Finney (Mar 22, 2006)

Many contests have been won on them.   Can't get a better cooker for the money.


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 22, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Up until now I have refused to cook on anything but the "big boy" offset smoker or something of that nature.  The Idea of cooking on something like a WSM just made me think of scuba diving in the kiddie pool.  But now thanks to you guys I am considering one.
> 
> Just thought you shoul know HA!!!



*"...scuba diving in the kiddie pool."* I think I'll just let it go.

Good luck Cliff in whatever you decide.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 22, 2006)

I have an old Brinkman electric smoker, not to get off topic, anybody ever use one?
How much does an WSM cost, Isaw a few models at Wal-Mart I think they were Brinkman's not Weber.
Are they the same?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 22, 2006)

not the same at all Puff.  A lot of people, including me, started with the Brinkmans before graduating to the WSM.  WSM's cost more, but are worth every penny..

WSM's have increased in price up to $250, although I think the Walmart website has em for 200.


----------



## Finney (Mar 22, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> I have an *old Brinkman electric smoker*, not to get off topic, anybody ever use one?
> How much does an WSM cost, Isaw a few models at Wal-Mart I think they were Brinkman's not Weber.
> Are they the same?


Air Boss and Grill Slinger have them.  
The WSM is on Walmart.com.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 22, 2006)

Puff or anyone for that matter, if you're thinking about getting a WSM take advantage of the Wal Mart price while it lasts.  $200 is a steal for this wonderful cooker, even at the regular Amazon price of $249 it's still a great deal.


----------



## oompappy (Mar 22, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Many contests have been won on them.   *Can't get a better cooker for the money*.



For a second, I thought you were talkin' about a Chargriller  :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 22, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> not the same at all Puff.  A lot of people, including me, started with the Brinkmans before graduating to the WSM.  WSM's cost more, but are worth every penny..
> 
> WSM's have increased in price up to $250, although I think the Walmart website has em for 200.



Can you get the same results with a Brinkman?
I know the eletric one I have is a whole different ballgame, it's like a garbage can no vents nothing. I picked it up for $10 at a garage sale.
But the ones they have at Wal-Mart, would they be close to a WSM?
Sorry off topic


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 22, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puff, yes and no.  Me and many others here have used the Brinkmanns and turned out good Q.  But..................with alot more work.  The major difference with the WSM is you can basically set it and forget it.  With the Brinkmann you cannot, but you can come close with some modifications.


----------



## Finney (Mar 22, 2006)

Puff, if you are really thinking between a brinkman and a WSM.  You really need to get the WSM unless your wallet just can't handle it.  The difference in cooking on the two is night and day.  It's hard to believe because they look similar, but they aren't.

Think of the Brinkman and WSM as two girls (two guys for you ladies)... they look similar...  but.  One makes your time with her (or him) miserable, and the other does just what you ask her (or him) to. 8-[


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 22, 2006)

well, that's a pretty fair description.   I think.  Just get the WSM and live happily ever after.


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks for the input.  I work for Lowes and can special order one for about $160.00  The brinkmans are in stock for $60.00  I am glad to know there is a real difference.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 22, 2006)

umm..how many can you buy at that price?  8-[


----------



## Finney (Mar 22, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> umm..how many can you buy at that price?  8-[


Cappie, did you see this. http://www.myfreebulletinboard.com/f2/bbq4u-about4331.html


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 22, 2006)

Not sure Captian,
    If you have any family at all working for Lowes they could slide one in with their discount.


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 23, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Not sure Captian,
> If you have any family at all working for Lowes they could slide one in with their discount.


How you doing Brother! :!:


----------



## john pen (Mar 23, 2006)

Having had a Brinkman and a WSM, Id say there is no comparison..WSM leads new meaning to the phrase set it and forget it...(well compared to the Brinkman anyways)


----------

